# Echolot!Erlaubt oder verboten?



## Angler25 (4. März 2008)

Hi Anglerfreunde!#:

habe mal ne Frage, sind Echolote verboten oder erlaubt in Deutschland?|kopfkratOder darf man sich nicht erwischen lassen?#cIch dachte immer sie sind verboten aber wenn ihr das besser wisst|thinkerg: dann schreibt mir doch!#4
Ganz viel Petri Heil!


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (4. März 2008)

*AW: Echolot!Erlaubt oder verboten?*

Hallo,

Echolote sind grundsätzlich nicht verboten.
Es kann jedoch jeder Gewässerbewirtschafter ( Eigentümer, Pächter, Verein ) den Gebrauch von Echoloten durchaus verbieten. 
Also, das ist von Gewässer zu Gewässer verschieden.

Petri Heil
Frauen-Nerfling


----------



## Goldschuppi (4. März 2008)

*AW: Echolot!Erlaubt oder verboten?*

Das kommt auf den Regierungs Bezirk an .
 z.B  Oberfranken verboten , Unterfranken erlaubt .
Vereine können dieses natürlich auch verbieten.

Gruß Goldschuppi


----------



## Angler25 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Echolot!Erlaubt oder verboten?*

Aha!Danke!


----------



## bike44rot (4. März 2008)

*AW: Echolot!Erlaubt oder verboten?*

In Bayern, nach dem Fischereigesetz, grundsätzlich erlaubt. Aber der jeweilige Gewässerbewirtschafter kann den Gebrauch untersagen.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## bike44rot (5. März 2008)

*AW: Echolot!Erlaubt oder verboten?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> So pauschal stimmt es nicht - da z.B. im Regierungsbezirk Oberfranken nach dem Gesetz verboten......



Hallo Martin,

das (Fischereigesetz für Bayern (FiG) kennt kein
Echolot-Verbot.

Die Verordnung zur Ausführung des Fischereigesetzes für Bayern (AVFiG) ebenfalls nicht.

Es kann höchstens nach der Bezirksfischereiverordnung für Oberfranken verboten sein. 

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Crotalus (5. März 2008)

*AW: Echolot!Erlaubt oder verboten?*



bike44rot schrieb:


> Hallo Martin,
> 
> das (Fischereigesetz für Bayern (FiG) kennt kein
> Echolot-Verbot.
> ...




Ja, aber durch Bezirksverordnungen sind in fast ganz Bayern Echolote verboten^^


----------



## bike44rot (5. März 2008)

*AW: Echolot!Erlaubt oder verboten?*

Nur meine private Meinung dazu.

Die Bezirksfischereiverordnung hat das nicht zu regeln.

Sinn und Zweck der Bezirksfischereiverordnung ist auf
regionale Besonderheiten einzugehen. 

Ein Echolot-Verbot hat in der Bezirksfischereiverordnung
nichts zu suchen. Denn mittels Verordnungen den Willen
des Gesetzgebers auszuhebeln ....

#h Thomas


----------



## Dorschbremse (5. März 2008)

*AW: Echolot!Erlaubt oder verboten?*



bike44rot schrieb:


> Nur meine private Meinung dazu.
> 
> Die Bezirksfischereiverordnung hat das nicht zu regeln.
> 
> ...


 

Im Bezug auf Gesetzestexte und deren Anwendung gilt doch der Grundsatz 

- Bundesrecht bricht (überwiegt) Landesrecht-


Könnte das nicht auch auf die Ebenen- FiG zu Bezirksfischereiordnung auswirkung haben?

Nur mal so als Tipp!!??!!|wavey:


----------



## Dorschbremse (5. März 2008)

*AW: Echolot!Erlaubt oder verboten?*

Ich glaub´Du hast das etwas Fehlinterpretiert.

Es ging mir hauptsächlich um das Verhältniss FiG zu Bezirksfischereiverordnung und deren Gewichtung.


----------



## bike44rot (5. März 2008)

*AW: Echolot!Erlaubt oder verboten?*

Hallo,
niemand spricht der Bezirksfischereiverordnung ab, Schonzeiten, Schonmaße und ähnliches den örtlichen Gewässern anzupassen. 
Das ist die Aufgabe der Bezirksfischereiverordnung. Den Willen des Gesetzgebers zu beugen und z.B. ein allgemeines Echolot-Verbot für den gesamten Bezirk auszusprechen aber nicht. 
Da würde ich mich ohne zu zögern, wenn es bei uns in Schwaben genauso wäre, bei den zuständigen Behörden schriftlich beschweren und diesen eine Stellungnahme abfordern.

Der Schritt wäre eine konkrete Anfrage im Forum des LFV Bayern   http://www.lfvbayern.de/forum2/ 

Bis zur Klärung würde ich aber auf den Einsatz eines Echolots verzichten.

Alternativ dazu könnte eine Gewässererkundung mittels Echolot und GPS aber ohne mitgeführtes Angelgerät und damit ohne Verstoß die Wartezeit überbrücken.


#h Thomas


----------



## Dorschbremse (5. März 2008)

*AW: Echolot!Erlaubt oder verboten?*



bike44rot schrieb:


> Bis zur Klärung würde ich aber auf den Einsatz eines Echolots verzichten.
> 
> Alternativ dazu könnte eine Gewässererkundung mittels Echolot und GPS aber ohne mitgeführtes Angelgerät und damit ohne Verstoß die Wartezeit überbrücken.
> 
> ...


 
Mit allen Wassern gewaschen..........gef..kt eingeschädelt!
:q


----------



## HD4ever (5. März 2008)

*AW: Echolot!Erlaubt oder verboten?*



Angler25 schrieb:


> habe mal ne Frage, sind Echolote verboten oder erlaubt in Deutschland?



regional unterschiedlich ...
manchmal ja, manchmal nein.
mußt dich für dein Gewässer erkundigen ...


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (5. März 2008)

*AW: Echolot!Erlaubt oder verboten?*

Zitat :

"Die Verwendung von Geräten zur Ortung von Fischen und Fischbe*ständen, die auch zur Auslotung der Gewässertiefe dienen können, ist zur Wahrung des Hegeziels verboten."

... d.h.,das Fischfinder,die nicht den Gewässergrund anzeigen,erlaubt sind ;-))

Uli


----------



## Gunnar. (5. März 2008)

*AW: Echolot!Erlaubt oder verboten?*



> ist zur Wahrung des Hegeziels verboten."


Und wenn man ohne Angelkram , nur mit dem Echo bewaffnet auf'm Teich rumfähert ................ wer will mir dann was???? Außerdem , ist Angeln immer gleich zu setzen mit Hegeziel? Ist ein Angeln als Mittel der Hege gleich dem Angeln als Mittel der Hobbydurchführung??
So wie das Verbot als Text dasteht .................... ich würds drauf ankommen lassen.


----------



## vertikal (5. März 2008)

*AW: Echolot!Erlaubt oder verboten?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> § 13
> Die Verwendung von Geräten zur Ortung von Fischen und Fischbe*ständen, die auch zur Auslotung der Gewässertiefe dienen können, ist zur Wahrung des Hegeziels verboten.



Etwas freier übersetzt:
Die alten Säcke, die diese Bestimmungen erlassen, benutzen diesen neumodischen Kram nicht. Dann soll dies gefälligst auch keiner von den Jungspornen dürfen!

#d


----------



## Hendreich (5. März 2008)

*AW: Echolot!Erlaubt oder verboten?*

Das schlimme an dem ganzen Verbotswahn ist, das der ganze Mist von Anglern bzw. unseren tollen  gewählten Vertretern kommt.  Nachtangelverbot - Anfütterverbot - Boilieverbot u.s.w. Die gehören alle in den Arsch getreten und vom Hof gejagt.


----------



## Crotalus (5. März 2008)

*AW: Echolot!Erlaubt oder verboten?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Und wenn man ohne Angelkram , nur mit dem Echo bewaffnet auf'm Teich rumfähert ................ wer will mir dann was???? Außerdem , ist Angeln immer gleich zu setzen mit Hegeziel? Ist ein Angeln als Mittel der Hege gleich dem Angeln als Mittel der Hobbydurchführung??
> So wie das Verbot als Text dasteht .................... ich würds drauf ankommen lassen.



Das darfst du im allgemeinen ja auch. Du solltest halt nur keine Angel dabei haben |uhoh:


----------



## miro1122 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Echolot!Erlaubt oder verboten?*

http://www.fischerpruefung.de/Gesetz/bezirksvo.htm
Hier sind alle Bayrischen Bezirksverordnungen zu finden.
http://by.juris.de/by/FischGAV_BY_2004_rahmen.htm
Hier die *Verordnung zur Ausführung des Fischereigesetzes für Bayern
*hmm, so wie es aus schaut dürfen die Oberbayern das Ding benutzen, solange es nicht auf der Karte seht.

*


MfG miro
*


----------



## Ossipeter (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Echolot!Erlaubt oder verboten?*

Alle Bayern dürfen es, wenn die Vereine nichts anderes bestimmt haben.


----------



## Harry84 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Echolot!Erlaubt oder verboten?*

Hallo,

habe mir heute ein Futterboot mit Funkecholot gekauft und kurz danach erfahren, dass diese (Funkecholot) in der EU angeblich verboten sein sollen... Bezieht das nur auf bestimmte Varianten oder allgemein auf Funkecholote oder ist das völliger Quatsch...

Gruß und Petri Heil


----------



## zander-ralf (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Echolot!Erlaubt oder verboten?*

Moin Leute,

oft wird ein Echolot (zeigt nur die Tiefe an) mit einem Fischfinder verwechselt.
Ein Echolot ist immer und überall erlaubt, da es nautisches Hilfsgerät ist. Gerade eine Ausführung mit Flachwasseralarm (Untiefen) ist oft zwingend erforderlich.
Fischfinder können verboten werden.
Ein Echolot zu verbieten wäre das Gleiche wie Airbag oder den Sicherheitsgurt, im Auto, zu untersagen.
Ich fahre immer mit Echolot. Es zeigt mir auch sauber die Scharkante an. Das langt doch völlig.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## antonio (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Echolot!Erlaubt oder verboten?*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> oft wird ein Echolot (zeigt nur die Tiefe an) mit einem Fischfinder verwechselt.
> Ein Echolot ist immer und überall erlaubt, da es nautisches Hilfsgerät ist. Gerade eine Ausführung mit Flachwasseralarm (Untiefen) ist oft zwingend erforderlich.
> ...



da irrst du aber gewaltig echolot und fischfinder ist nur vom namen her ein unterschied.
ein echolot zeigt mir aber sehr wohl auch fische an wenn es ein qualitätsmäßig gutes ist.
wenn du hier auf die funktion fischalarm anspielst, die in manchen geräten zusätlich drin ist,dann vergiß das auch ganz schnell wieder. diese funktion ist der größte blödsinn den sich die hersteller haben einfallen lassen.

antonio


----------



## zander-ralf (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Echolot!Erlaubt oder verboten?*

Antonio, die Diskussion hatte ich schon mit stefanwitte....
Das liegt wohl daran das du dein Gerät bei Lidl gekauft hast!
Hol dir mal ein vernünftiges Teil von Raymarine (ca. 800,-€).
Da sind keine "Fischlein" am blubbern.
*Ein echtes Echolot zeigt keine Fische an, sondern Tiefen!!!
*Dafür hat es einen exakten Flachwasseralarm. Den brauch ich hier auch in unseren Kanälen. Das Gerät funktioniert schon bei 0,8m einwandfrei.
Ansonsten an Dieter Nuhr denken: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, lieber mal die Fr.... halten!

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## zander-ralf (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Echolot!Erlaubt oder verboten?*

....riiiichtiiiig! Habe den Beton für die Mauken schon angerührt!#6

OK, wir haben alle nicht die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen.
Antonio hat's auch gut gemeint und hat nun noch etwas gelernt.

Fazit: Display mit "Fischli" > Fischfinder (kann verboten sein)
       gar keine "Fischli" > Echolot (immer und überall erlaubt) 
                                  da nautisches Hilfsgerät

Bestes Beispiel: Raymarine Echolot "ST 60 Tridata" 
                      im Fachhandel erhältlich

Gruß zander-ralf


----------

